# Ankona Native 17 Available to View?



## Tortugas (Jun 19, 2014)

Wondering if anyone near the Naples area has a Native 17 I can view? It would be just a quick look, and I would be happy to reasonably compensate you in some way for your time/effort.

Thanks


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in Chokoloskee at the Chokoloskee Island RV Park and have our 17' SUV here. Your welcome to come look, just pm or reply with a day and time so we will be here.


----------



## Tortugas (Jun 19, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Capt wes Bedell has a beautiful native 17 here in town that he guides out of


----------



## Tortugas (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, I'll attempt to look him up.


----------

